# had some time to waste



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I have not posted on here in a while so I thought I might share some pics of some jigs I tyed today. 

Well as some of you know the main fish I target is flounder. Sitting at the house sick today and knowing the warm waters of late March and early April are right around the corner I thought I should go ahead and start making my flounder jigs up. Anyways to make a long story short I got my jig tying material out today and tyed these bad boys up today.










I have yet to epoxy them to the loose strands are where I left the tag end on.



















By no means are these jigs that good but in past post people have asked me what I use for bait so here they are. It gives you a nice feeling when you pull up big flatty on your own jigs.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Those look awesome! Great job!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Look damn good to me. I'm making the transition over to salt and was wondering how, where, when you make the hook up with flounder on these jigs? Thanks.


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I like your pink one


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

pm sent dragnfly

thanks yall. As i was saying i love catching fish on my homemade jigs and rigs


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice jigs, I bet the orange ones will do the redfish in along with the flounder.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

oh yeah generally the first fish I catch on these jigs is a redfish. lol


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome work bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

They all look like works of art. I bet they all will catch flounder. Good luck.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you pour the lead as well or just buy and tie? Either way they look great and no question would be the bomb for trout and reds as well as flounder.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I pour them, those are all 1/4 sparkie jigs from a do-it mold and all are painted with powder paint.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great looking jigs man...thanks for sharing!



:letsdrink


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pix....they look awesome! :bowdown I've never tried to do anything like that - but I can appreciate what you mean by catching a big flounder or red on a lure that you made yourself. Without spending too much of your time going into a complete "how to", would you mind sharing the process and what you need for materials/equipment?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

The whole process is pretty simple. You will need: 

1. Some way of melting lead (cast iron skillet and fish cooker, propane torch, lead pourer) 

2. mold of your choice and hooks 

3. paint (I use it all, spray paint, powder paint, and epoxy paint) I suggest using the powder paint if you are making a small quantity jigs. If you plan on making a bunch use spray paint or epoxy.

4. fly tying material (buck tails, fish hair, flashabou, feather,trolling skirts, waxed thread, rod wrapping thread, ect....the list goes on and on if you can think of it you can put it in a jig)

5. finally you will need some 2 part epoxy to glue the jig.

And thats basically it, I hope I answered your question?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work man! Those would be deadly with a little strip of mullet on the back. Do you have any 1/4 and 1/20z?


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

SOLD!!! Send me a bill and I'll send payment with my address!!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed info, Snakeman! I appreciate you taking the time to reply to my question!


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

You should be very proud of your work. Awesome!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Brant, I can make this style jig in 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 5/8 oz. Anytime Timman, If there is anything else I can tell you I would be glad to help.

I have tried selling these jigs in the past but with not much luck so I stopped. I was asking $.50 for unpainted jig, $.75 painted, $1.50 painted and tyed, plus half the cost for shipping if sent by mail.


----------

